# plant roots



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

i have 2 new plants and the roots are a bit on the weak side. what is the best way to get them rooted??


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

what type of plant is it ? make sure your not trying to bury a floating plant !


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I dont know exactly what kind of plant it is...... but it has a root structure and it was burried at the store I bought it at.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

some stem plants get roots every few inches this is to pull nutrients from the water column. So depending on the plant your dealing with the roots may never fully develope were your wanting them to. Pictures would help alot


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

BA20 is accurate in his suggestions. If it is a rooting type plant, you can try floating it for a little bit. I usually get root growth much quicker via this route.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

roccov12345 said:


> BA20 is accurate in his suggestions. If it is a rooting type plant, you can try floating it for a little bit. I usually get root growth much quicker via this route.


 I agree just try floating for a bit if you cant anchor it now. Just google to try to find what it is. WHat did you buy it as? It also helps if you plant it then put some little rocks around it to hold it in while it gets rooted.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I got a 3 plant assortment at the store for 5 bucks so I bought it. I have been floating the one for a couple days now, and so far its looking good.


----------

